# Does anyone have experience with these gauges?



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Heyy, I was thinking of picking these up on Ebay in the next week or so...Not only b/c they are cheap but b/c I really like the design, I was wondering if these would be easy to install and if they look alright? I dont want to buy some junk and have it break...I really like the way they look tho.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33677&item=2440455606


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

ive seen these on here somewhere before, but i dont remember who had em. wish i coulda found those without the tach before i got mine


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

those are the same ones I installed for Liu. They work good but the only problem is you need to remove the needles to install them which is something I don't recommend w/o experience.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

here is what 1997GA16DE is talkin about with my intelliglow red needles.


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Hmm...Ok, well can you guys recomend me gauges from Ebay that will slide on easy w/o needle removement, and that will look similar? I dont like the "Carbon Fiber" look on the gauges where its like patterned, I like the solid color look...what would you guys reccomend within reasonable price?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

the non carbon fiber ones off ebay.

those u hafta slide on easy with needles off there is no way around it.


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

i have those, havent had any problems so far


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *the non carbon fiber ones off ebay.
> 
> those u hafta slide on easy with needles off there is no way around it. *


Thats not true, I have the reverse EL gauges and i didnt have to remove my needles. I only lifted them slightly and bent the gauges for them to fit but they fit snug and look tight


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

i had em 1st .... i think .... lol 

heres mine ... and no needle removal for me , it was a sinch


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ok so i could be wrong 

i guess you just hafta be really careful


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

yea i did the same thing... i was too worried about removng the needles AT ALL so i just slid them it. it was a pretty simple install.


----------



## fragment (Sep 22, 2003)

i did an install of the procarparts reverse indiglo gauges which i bought on ebay. it did not require that i remove my needles. the gauges look great but i was unable to get the top caps of the tach/speedo off so i had to cut a small nick in the gauge in order to get it over the cap. someday i will fix that or redo it but for now it works.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

aight, well if they work, then go for it. Jus make sure not to take off the needles. I already had the needles off when I installed Liu's b/c I was doing other custom work to it (including the intelliglo needle kit).


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Ok thats cool...I guess Ill get those...now another question...Im also getting a bezel, would i have to take the bezel off, slide these gauges over the needles and jus slide them right on top of the little knob and then wire everything in the back and put the new bezel on? When it comes to it, I will probably need some help from you guys b/c I havent messed with electronics in the back of my car at all and Im gonna need some help wiring these and hooking them up.


----------



## B14Drifter (Oct 25, 2002)

if this is your first time working on anything electrical... i would suggest getting someone to do it, and just watch him... you don't want to screw up your guages do you??? or even worse, melt the wires because you tapped the wrong wire...


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

haha....well this is my second time doing something electrical, and if u look in the thread in the cosmetic mods about my indiglo HVAC unit...yea, thats my first experience....lol


----------



## B14Drifter (Oct 25, 2002)

if you were in my group... i'd tell you to just go for it... but since you're on a budget... i don't know... give it a try, but be carefully... it's not that hard...


----------



## nismo_311 (Oct 22, 2003)

I put the indiglos from Procarparts in my car.. I tried to get them on without take the needles of and it didn't work... These may be diffrent... The only problem I had taking the needles out was the speedometer had a spring on it for the speedo return I guess.... I messed that spring all up, but the speedo still works... just slow to return.. the wiring isnt hard... I used a hair dryer to warm the needles I think it made it easier to take them off if you have too... I haven't had a problem with mine yet.... But if they won't fit watch taking the speedo needle out.. I think if I did it again I would lift the stock gauge and take the spring loose first... if you have to take the needle off be careful... But they look good... All i did for wiring was turn on the parking lights and search for a wire that ran into the gauge cluster that was hot only when the parking lights were on... Then spliced it in and found the nearest ground... Maybe not the best way to wire them in but it worked and has for about 6 months now...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I've done this many times for myself and others. If it's something that can be shipped (intelliglo needles or EL faces) I can install it and ship it back. If it's something like a 200sx Cluster install, I of course could do it for anyone local.


----------

